# procharger with fast intake



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

so im talking with a co-worker today and he mentioned that he just purchased a rousch mustang. and i got to thinking about supercharging the gto. i was thinking about going with the twin screw, but then started thinkin about a procharger with a fast intake. any input.... i know this topic has been hammered to death, but i never saw anything about a procharger with the intake.

would the same type of ugrades be needed, injectors, cam, whatever else is needed. tune is an obvious. but just wondering if it would be possible to get more this way or if it would cost less... any input is appreciated. thanks guys


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

The procharger with fast intake will cost more. Same upgrades are needed and are included in the kit. The centrifugal supercharger will make more power but the twin screw will make it at more usable rpm range. Centrifugals start making boost past 3000rpm and on a daily driver you are rarely there. I cannot think of any car thats supercharged from the factory with a centrifugal one. 
I think you will just waste your money getting FAST for FI. Get the supercharger kit, if you want more power add a cam and if you want even more you can change pulley and add meth. And then if you want even more I think the FAST will start leaking since its a two piece design.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For serious boost I'd want a metal intake. You'd need a complete fuel system upgrade. I wouldn't trust a Boost-a-pump.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know....I actually know two people that recently bought *Roush* Mustangs. That doesn't make me suddenly have the mod bug.....


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

So twin screw and at the very least fuel system upgrade (along with a tune). I'm not looking for serious boost as this is still my daily, but Seeing as how I would have it I'd want to use it. I just wanted to know if it is possible for a daily, and what would need to be done. I figured if need the fuel upgrade, but would I need a cam, would I need heads etc. kinda where do I draw the line type thing. This is def not a drag car.

It's not just because he bought the mustang, it's just te job we are working on and the type of money were making. He mention ones the mustang, I mentioned the sc, and now its all I hear about and it's giving me the itch. Believe it if it was just because of the mustang, I think I would need my head examined


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

If you don't want serious power just get the charger, fuel system upgrade and tune. You don't need heads, cam or intake.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

cheers


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

i just had my clutch swapped,i now have a monster stage 2 single disc. website says its good for 550rwhp. is there any problem there just running 7lbs with this clutch set


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

As a DD it would be good. I wouldn't want to drag it with that clutch much though.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

while i have it apart, would it also be a good idea to up the size of the tb. i was looking around the other day and ran across something for one of the tb (it wasnt the fast tb but another brand) and it said it wasnt for forced induction vehicles. i was looking at the 102 tb. does this go for all the tb's


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

i went onto the magunson website and forun 2 superchargers for the 06 gto. one is a tvs 1900 and the other under the specs page says its an mp112. whats this, and whats the difference??

then i tried to do a search on the forum and kept finding stuff about a tvs2300, but i cant find it on their website.... any help


----------



## BLOWN06 (May 31, 2015)

*super charger*

stay away from magna charger tvs-2300. ive had nothing but problems with mine throwing belts(14) tensioners breaking, had it rebuilt 3 times and no tech support. that all in 12,000 miles. I had to pay for the 8 rib pulley set up just to keep belts on it. Only positive thing is it makes good power


----------

